# Book Recommendation



## Jewels (Aug 13, 2004)

In the spirit of recent posts on religion---good and evil---

I recommend the book "How Now Shall We Live?" by Charles Colson. 
Definitely offers some food for thought and would be interested to hear perspectives if anyone has read it.


----------

